

Is the Information Technology Revolution Over? (2013) [pdf] - prostoalex
http://www.federalreserve.gov/pubs/feds/2013/201336/201336pap.pdf

======
FooBarWidget
> While the evidence is far from conclusive, we judge that "No, the IT
> revolution is not over."

Betteridge's law of headlines is right again.

~~~
morenoh149
I found it funny.

------
yatoomy
I dont believe it is over...more so we must adapt to the last stage.
Information technology has largely become interchangeable with the term
"technology", since it has become so wide spread. However, this has created an
opportunity and a predicament. With all this data generated...now what? We
have a connected world, medical grade devices and senors on our body and a
super computer in our pocket...yet people continue to make photo and messaging
apps. Partly because some want, and others perhaps don't know what to do. When
analyzing these kinds of questions, I try to remember we are building for
people. People use the technology. People have wants and needs. Having a frame
work for these helps alot. I use Maslow's hierarchy of human needs as a
general use case. That perhaps we are at a point of actualization. Where we
have fulfilled all the required parts of pyramid before it. I hope this is the
case, because this is when true innovation will begin. Areas like education,
healthcare and finance would be prime in this case. Just a thought :)

